# Pyometra surgery



## diamonds_mommy (Mar 31, 2014)

Its been a week since Diamonds surgery, in the beginning we thought she had a little bug so we didnt think twice about it, until she started dropping weight, not eating and looking lethargic. She would drink water as if she couldn't quench her thirst, we actually thought she was going to die. The following day we took her to see the vet, she weight 3.9 and was diagnosed with pyometra. I had no clue what it was, when the vet told me it was the worse news in our lives. Hey we have no kids, She our first born, so shes special. Next day she had surgery, came home couple of hours later and all seemed well. She ate her dog food, greeted her grandparents, drunk water, she seemed normal. After that day it seem shes falling down hill, shes hardly eating, we cooked her chicken with rice, bought her chicken nuggets, toast, oatmeal, rice with vegs, wet dog food, ect. and she eats a little then stops, shes dropping more weight, her bones are poking through her skin, the wind blew and she almost flew over. She drinks water as if she cant quench her thirst, her temp is 100.6, gums are pale pale white, we did call the vet he said give her honey or Korn syrup her blood sugar could be low, did that nothing happened. I'm scared we going to lose her, she gets her meds every day. Is this normal? What should/could I do? Its been a week and two days, should we give her more time? Maybe its different because shes older (8) and small..
I feel guilty cause she should have been fixed along time ago, but I put it off (stupid me). Wait few more days then take her in? I have no clue..any advice please


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You need to call the vet right away and tell them you are bringing her in. Her gums should not be pale as you described. Good luck!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Pyometra is a really serious condition, it sounds like she is still fighting the infection, I would take her straight back to the vet.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

pale, white gums mean that she is probably anemic. Maybe a blood transfusion is needed. ? I would also get her back to the vet asap. Something is wrong, and they need to see what it is. Is she on antibiotics? Poor girl. Baby food meats (pureed) is something that our vet gives when nothing else apeals. Keep us updated please. Was this an 'open' or 'closed' pyometra? Open means that she had a discharge and the infection could drain a little. Closed means the infection was enclosed in the uterus. Closed is more serious I think.


----------



## diamonds_mommy (Mar 31, 2014)

We just got back from the vet, he said shes anemic, gave her a B12 shot, and "Nutri Cal oral gel." We have to force fed her baby food 4x daily and do the gel twice, on top of that her medicine. He also said because she was so worn down before the surgery and somewhat stopped eating, her body went to long without food it got used to not "being hungry" and basically living off her whatever we forced down her throat. With all that being said, Daddy and myself are very happy to know nothing serious is wrong and get to keep her in our lives a lot longer, we don't have "human" babies, so our dogs mean the world to us.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Goodness gracious, poor baby and you!! You guys have been through the ringer. I'm so sorry your baby is going thru so much. Praying for super fast healing and some relief for you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, what made her anemic? Surgery?? Is she bleeding inside? I'd try to get this baby to eat as much and as often as possible. a 4 oz baby food jar 4-5 times a day would be ideal, but 1/2 a jar would be OK. As soon as she is eating just a little, I'd boil and shred some chicken (or you can use canned chicken). Did she have and raise a litter of pups recently?? Did she have a heat recently? I worry about the drinking so much water. Did they test her kidneys? Also diabetes. Keep us updated please.


----------



## diamonds_mommy (Mar 31, 2014)

susan davis said:


> Ok, what made her anemic? Surgery?? Is she bleeding inside? I'd try to get this baby to eat as much and as often as possible. a 4 oz baby food jar 4-5 times a day would be ideal, but 1/2 a jar would be OK. As soon as she is eating just a little, I'd boil and shred some chicken (or you can use canned chicken). Did she have and raise a litter of pups recently?? Did she have a heat recently? I worry about the drinking so much water. Did they test her kidneys? Also diabetes. Keep us updated please.


I'm assuming from the surgery, we fed her chicken and rice before taking her back, she ate it by herself and then stopped eating it, period. I'm doing the dinner baby food, beef, chicken, mixed veggies, turkey, she seems to "like" it. The only problem we having now is she wont gain weight, I know it'll take time but being the concerned mommy I want to wake up tomorrow and Diamond would her normal self. Shes never been mated, which is why I feel like its all my fault..:foxes15:
I'm searching all over the web to see what I could feed her to get some fat on her body, any of you recommend anything? Her daddy and I are willing to try whatever just to get our baby back..you guys this hard for us, shes our first baby together but my dog that I got to keep. Growing up I could never keep a dog, my mom was a single mother with 4 kids, so a dog was out of the question. I became an adult and she came into my life and I just cant lose her now..so any help would help.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would feed her some real meat, preferably red meats. I would try raw first, but if she doesn't like it raw you can cook it. A scrambled egg is often enjoyed too. This should help with her anemia and appetite. I don't know what you normally feed, but I would offer her the best quality food you can find now. Look on dogfoodadvisor.com for 5 star foods, I would look at wet or frozen foods, as dry is less likely to tempt her to eat. If you want a dried option as well, look at freeze dried foods like Primal or Ziwi peak, or something like The Honest Kitchen, they are very nutrient dense.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hugs and prayers , coming from our house to yours!!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

How is your little one doing? Any improvement?
A pyometra surgery is definitely much harder on a dog than a regular spay. On top of the physical surgery, their body is also dealing with massive infection. May I ask what medications she is on? And how often?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry your little one is so poorly, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have a blender, I would get some high calorie kibble/canned food (puppy food?) and crush it into a meal she could eat through a syringe if needed. Use chicken broth to make it soft. If she will eat baby food, you could get some small breed kibble and soak it. She could eat something like chicken and rice ground up (if she is still being force fed) along with some high calorie kibble.


----------

